# Rose Beef Cake FR6 2012



## zelar (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community

Ich wollte mal in Erfahrung bringen ob man in das Beef Cake FR6 von 2012 auch eine 200er Gabel einbauen kann oder ob sich das mit der Geometrie nicht verträgt. Hat das schon jemand gemacht und kann eventuell was dazu sagen? Oder sollte man das doch lieber lassen? Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten und bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juni 2013)

Wofür willst das machen? Ausschließlich als DH Büchse benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (1. Juli 2013)

Genau das ist der Plan.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Juli 2013)

Schau doch einmal ob die FR Geometrie der des DHs gleich kommt, wenn ja sollte das doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## zelar (3. Juli 2013)

meinste die geo vom 12er und 13er ist dieselbe?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zelar,

Du kannst eine 200mm Federgabel in Dein Beef Cake FR verbauen. Da die Geometrie (Lenkwinkel etc.) jedoch auf 180mm Federweg ausgelegt ist, kann es zu Beeinträchtigungen des Fahrverhaltens kommen. 

Viele Grüße

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## zelar (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo RoseBikesTech

Was soll ich mir unter Beeinträchtigungen des Fahrverhaltens vorstellen? Soll das lediglich bedeuten das ich einen größeren Kurvenradius fahren muss? Oder das ich bei längeren Touren mehr Kraft für die selbe Leistung aufbringen muss? Oder muss ich gar damit rechnen das mir der Ramen dabei bricht?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo zelar,

durch die 200mm Federgabel wird dein Lenkwinkel etwas flacher und das Tretlager etwas höher. Dies hat verschiedene Auswirkungen, natürlich auch auf das Kurvenverhalten.

Der Kraftaufwand sollte vergleichbar mit dem bei 180mm Federweg sein.
Vermutlich musst du dann auf eine Lock Out Funktion verzichten, falls du diese vorher hattest.

Der Rahmen weist die gleiche Stabilität wie die Downhillvariante auf. Lediglich Lenkwinkel etc. sind bei dem FR-Rahmen geändert.

Viele Grüße

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## zelar (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo RoseBikesTech

Danke für die Antworten. Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------

